

Are Microsoft subsidising Windows Web use over Linux? - paulofisch

123-reg have renewed their VPS offering. The curious thing is that Windows servers are cheaper than CentOS/Ubuntu and they're promoting the fact.<p>What's going on here? Are Microsoft subsidising this? Have 123-reg decided it's cheaper to support Windows Web.<p>Does not compute.
https://www.123-reg.co.uk/vps-hosting/
======
dangrossman
Maybe they're tired of wasting money licensing Windows for undersold servers,
so they've adjusted prices to move demand to meet the excess supply?

Have you _asked_ them if Microsoft is subsidizing this?

~~~
paulofisch
I've put the question to them.

Maybe the price will rebound if demand grows, but this smells more like a
permanent/ongoing arrangement and a USP for them.

~~~
paulofisch
And the response was:

"Yes we are working in partnership with Microsoft to offer you these prices.
This deal will stop for new customers at some point."

No idea when that might be though.

------
cucnews
does that deal include antivirus, malware, rootkit and crapware protection?
the risk is just too high to even consider it seriously, even if I got payed
by M$ more moeny directly, my response is always the same, NO!

